# Genetics Question re: HYPP



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

It really doesn't hurt to know. You can use UC Davis or Animal Genetics. All it requires is a few hairs. If you know the breeders, you can email and ask if the Sire is N/N or N/H. They may know. It's only the top side that is Impressive bred by the look.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

If HYPP doesn't show itself before the age of 2 or 3, your horse probably won't have symptoms. But it doesn't hurt to know.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

The APHA may have the HYPP testing of the sire or dam that carries the impressive breeding I would contact them and ask.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Honestly I would, for peace of mind. If he is positive there are things you can do to minimize his risk for an attack and if not then you know you won't have to worry about that and can also rule it out if there are any health issues (hopefully not!) down the road.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

karliejaye said:


> However, he does sweat a LOT and sometimes gets the "itchy skin" twitches (I believe, but I don't know what the HYPP spasms look like).


I would do the 5 panel test that covers HYPP, GBED, MH, PSSM1 and HERDA. It seems that a couple of those, and I'm not sure exactly which ones which, go together frequently. 

The "itchy skin" twitches could be HYPP fasciculations. From the Merck Manual: 

Clinical signs range from asymptomatic to intermittent muscle fasciculations and weakness and are first identified in foals to horses 3 yr of age.

A brief period of myotonia is often seen initially, with some horses showing facial myotonia and prolapse of the third eyelid. Muscle fasciculations beginning on the flanks, neck, and shoulders may become more generalized. Although most horses remain standing during mild attacks, weakness with swaying, staggering, dogsitting, or recumbency may be seen, with severe attacks lasting 15–60 min or longer. Heart and respiratory rates may be increased, but horses remain relatively bright and alert.

Merck also mentions that some HYPP horses are also PSSM1, though not all and obviously, a horse can be PSSM1 and not HYPP. " Some horses have both HyPP and polysaccharide storage myopathy (PSSM) (see Chronic Exertional Rhabdomyolysis), which may result in an episode of rhabdomyolysis during a hyperkalemic paralytic event with subsequent increased serum CK activity and prolonged recumbency."

I would test for HYPP even if you chose not to test for the others.


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

I've seen "itchy skin" twitches in 2 N/H horses, and would consider that a sign that it is likely that he does have it.


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

I think I will go ahead and test. I am about 90% sure he really is just itchy (he has broken off almost every branch in the paddock itching and itches on the manure cart every single time I am mucking) but I would hate to not know and have him go into an avoidable attack due to me not being proactive.

I read the UC Davis site, but couldn't find the specifics on how to take the hair samples. Do they need to be mane or tail hairs, or body hairs? I know they need to have the root intact.


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

You pull hair from the mane



karliejaye said:


> I think I will go ahead and test. I am about 90% sure he really is just itchy (he has broken off almost every branch in the paddock itching and itches on the manure cart every single time I am mucking) but I would hate to not know and have him go into an avoidable attack due to me not being proactive.
> 
> I read the UC Davis site, but couldn't find the specifics on how to take the hair samples. Do they need to be mane or tail hairs, or body hairs? I know they need to have the root intact.


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Quote from APHA 
*hat about testing for HYPP, overo lethal white, etc?
*APHA is now offering disease diagnostic and coat color testing in addition to DNA testing. Disease Diagnostic testing includes HERDA, HYPP, GBED and OLWS. Coat color tests offered are red factor, agouti, cream, pearl, champagne, dun, silver, gray, tobiano and Sabino 1. Comprehensive packages are available at discounted rates when multiple tests are requested. ​ Your best bet if concerned is to have him DNA tested. In the meantime, lots of turnout, only a small piece of carrot or apple as they are high in potassium. Lots of loose salt and a lick. Senior pellets are low in potassium if you wish to supplement grass or use as a treat. Google AQHA HYPP and there's info to help you understand the disease. Oats are also a good supplement for these horses rather than most of the manufactured feeds. My boy is NH, built like a TB not a heavily muscled qh, bred for western pleasure. ​


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I would assume mane hairs but let someone who actually knows advise.

I think it's valid to check with the registry and see if they know. If his Impressive parent is NN you can assume no (unless you want to be uber safe and test anyways)

Please post the results I would be curious. The skin twitches do sound suspicious. I know several very itchy horses and none have extra twitchy skin..


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

Well, I searched and searched for info on his breeder and cannot find didly squat. I may contact APHA and see if they have the status of Dancin Canoe (his sire). However, the test is only $30 through Animal Genetics so if no answer through APHA, it's a cheap and easy answer.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Horses twitch when flies land. More flies, more twitching.


----------



## danicelia24 (Jul 16, 2013)

Not to hack OP's thread but I worked with a horse I thought might have been HYPP N/H but I'm not sure eveytime he would eat he would shake like crazy to the point where he would almost slip. I would hold his bucket up and rest it on my knee cause I hated watching him eat like that. BTW he was fine grazing. But could that have been a sign of HYPP?


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

^^ very true


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

I am not sure it's from flies. We have very few flies (thanks to fly predators!) and I have seen it off and on all seasons in the 3 years I have had him. I'm not trying to make a mountain from an ant hill, but for $30 if I can prevent future complications, I will!

Just got off the phone with APHA (and might I note they were so kind) and his sire does not have a HYPP test on file.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Nice prompt answer.


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

And, just because I know I come to this forum to see cute horses and sometimes baby pictures...picuters I got when I bought him:

Baby Cruiser with his mama








Baby Cruiser's Registration photo








His gorgeous sire


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

I did not get this edited in time, so I'll try again:

Very true about twitching at flies, 
the tremors I've seen were not quite the same though.

The owner's were familiar enough with them to recognize them, 
and both gave their geldings Karo syrup at the earliest sign of the onset of a tremor.

One an AQHA gelding, the other is APHA.

P.S. Love the pics


----------



## Easyrider64 (Jul 11, 2014)

Both my boys are NH. They were beautiful studs, but I had them cut to eliminate them from passing it on. 
So far the other hint of any symptom, was the yearling going down after his general anaethesia for castration for about 15 minutes when he could not get up. It was only about 20 minutes after he awoke, so it could have just been the anaestesia effect. Since then, no other indication of symptoms. I'm just going to treat them and train them like any other horse, and see what happens. They are pasture candy right now. I get great pleasure out of just watching them for now. They're still young.

You should see the muscle tone on the cremello. That color really shows off the Impressive musculature. A Schwartzeneger horse.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

See, personally, I don't want my horse to look like Schwarzenegger....:shock:

/OFFTOPIC

Your horse does sound lovely though


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

Reading the post about the yearling going down under Anesthesia reminds me. HYPP horses CAN NOT BE SEDATED. Complications will arise. May not hold true for all N/H horses, but I know some who would have massive attacks under sedation. Also, they should not have electrolytes.


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

Drifting said:


> Reading the post about the yearling going down under Anesthesia reminds me. HYPP horses CAN NOT BE SEDATED. Complications will arise. May not hold true for all N/H horses, but I know some who would have massive attacks under sedation. Also, they should not have electrolytes.


 
Hmmm, he has been sedated without complications, though he goes under unusually fast and is slow waking up out of it. 

In any case, the hair samples are in the mail and I should have an answer soon


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

I think it effects some horses differently. my Bo's mare (who she recently had put down) couldn't be sedated without having really bad attacks. But she suffered attacks on a regular basis (every few months)


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

Just got results from Animal Genetics and he is n/n for HYPP. I am quite relieved because I was looking at the Potassium levels of different feeds and I am not feeding many low Potassium feeds!


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Yay for the good news!

Nice fast results


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

karliejaye said:


> Just got results from Animal Genetics and he is n/n for HYPP.


Excellent!


----------

